# Cane Creek Double Barrel AIR



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Cool beans.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

uuuu!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Always a good option, but I'd rather rock a Cane Creek fork!


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Want!


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

wtf!


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

:shocked:


----------



## bad news (Jul 12, 2008)

Interesting, and long overdue.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh here we go.


----------



## alldownhillfromhere (May 3, 2011)

I saw that the other day...I want one bad:thumbsup:

.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

son of a...

I just bought a vivid air, like 4 days ago. Oh well, that probably won't be available for a year and will cost more than my car.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Man, that's the most exciting shock to have come out in a while!


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

where is da cane creek double barrel fork!?!?


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Meh; I'll take the new Vector Air from X-Fusion for a fraction of the cost, weighs less, and it'll still work as well or better. 

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

david8613 said:


> where is da cane creek double barrel fork!?!?


Seriously!!!!! I've heard rumorz of th CC fork for about 2 yrz now......match up nice w/ my CCDB coil or my future CCDB air !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Gman086 said:


> Meh; I'll take the new Vector Air from X-Fusion for a fraction of the cost, weighs less, and it'll still work as well or better.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


It seems funny to say one shock will be better then the other when neither of them are out yet . just saying....


----------



## stevep (Jun 23, 2007)

climbingbubba said:


> It seems funny to say one shock will be better then the other when neither of them are out yet . just saying....


Anyone know when the Vector Air will be out? It's all over their website, just not yet selling...


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

Any new technology? CC doesn't seem like a big enough company to have enough money to do extensive R&D. The tech in their Double Barrel is license from Ohlin. So I'm curious to see what their air shock has got to offer over Fox or Rockshox or etc..


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

stevep said:


> Anyone know when the Vector Air will be out? It's all over their website, just not yet selling...


They're still doing R&D and real world testing for the shock before the start production runs.... Should be out this year though.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

One thing you can count on... the ccdb won't disappoint!


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

gticlay said:


> One thing you can count on... the ccdb won't disappoint!


CC definitely cross'z their i'z & dot'z their t'z....can't wait to hear about weight/performance compared to present offeringz from Fox, Zokie, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

I don't know if any1 is interested, but I've been told by Cane Creek employee that they are working on DBair with 15mm (instead of 16mm) eyelets to allow Glory and some older Spesh bike owners use latest CC product.
If you'd like to ride DBair on your Glory, as I do, write CC


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

Fanatik already has them as a build option for the dh bikes they sell. i hope they come out soon they are a pretty cool shock with what i have read about them. sounds like they are going to put the vivid air to rest with good the db air feels


----------



## fatwheels (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought I should post this review up.

CCDB AIR REVIEW - mountain biking raleigh nc area

This is a review that I wrote about the Cane Creek Double Barrel Air

fatwheels


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

fatwheels said:


> I thought I should post this review up.
> 
> CCDB AIR REVIEW - mountain biking raleigh nc area
> 
> ...


This is a pretty good review and I agree with most of it, however the statement about progressive suspension designs not playing nicely with the DBAir, I don't completely concur with. The shock is spec'ed on some bikes like my Intense Uzzi which have a rising rate suspension and its the consumers impression that the shock should be compatible if the frame designer chooses to offer it on their frame. After all, there is only one tune offered by Cane Creek and it can hardly be expected to work well with every suspension design. Probably why Rockshox offers multiple tunes for the Vivid Air.

Having said that I wouldn't be surprised if some mods become available in the near future to better suit the DBAir on progressive suspension platforms... I've heard a few rumblings from a local suspension tuning shop that this may be the case. Hopefully, this is the case and the shock can be custom tuned.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Some Chainreaction Nukeproof riders were rocking BD Air shocks in Fort Bill
https://direct.coresites.mporatrons.com/dirt/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/EDH_74348586.jpg
https://direct.coresites.mporatrons.com/dirt/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/EDH_730912.jpg
I wonder, how they liked it...?


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

fatwheels said:


> I thought I should post this review up.
> 
> CCDB AIR REVIEW - mountain biking raleigh nc area
> 
> ...


What's the size of your DBA?


----------



## fatwheels (Jan 24, 2010)

Mine is a 7.5 by 2.0 shock.

Also, sorry for the lack of info about other frame designs, I've only been able to ride my bike with the CCDB Air, everything else I am trying to infer from other websites and customers.

fatwheels


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Any news concerning availability of Spesh/Glory DBA version?


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

fatwheels said:


> I thought I should post this review up.
> 
> CCDB AIR REVIEW - mountain biking raleigh nc area
> 
> ...


Where do you ride around Raleigh? I went to Elon University. I rode a lot of greensboro and the area. There isnt much around to really even get a feel for a shock like the DBA. Did you go out to Boone etc?


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

For those that care there is a new high-volume inner air sleeve available for the CCDB Air that will aid in tuning and getting full use of travel on progressive suspension platforms. This should allow riders to run less sag and give more tuning options... here's some more information from NSMB:

CaneCreek Double Barrel Air Owners! - North Shore Mountain Biking Forums


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

gretch said:


> For those that care there is a new high-volume inner air sleeve available for the CCDB Air that will aid in tuning and getting full use of travel on progressive suspension platforms. This should allow riders to run less sag and give more tuning options... here's some more information from NSMB:
> 
> CaneCreek Double Barrel Air Owners! - North Shore Mountain Biking Forums


Awesome find. I need this bad. Thanks!


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm considering a DBair for my 2011 Norco Range-any thoughts? I weigh 200 pounds with all my gear on.

Cane Creek is probably offering something new soon enough; should I hold out?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

ehigh said:


> I'm considering a DBair for my 2011 Norco Range-any thoughts? I weigh 200 pounds with all my gear on.
> 
> Cane Creek is probably offering something new soon enough; should I hold out?


DB air just came out, and has gone through the teething stage. I'd not wait for something else.

The only problem I have with 200lb on an air shock is that tradeoff between small bump compliance and bottom out, hence my leaning towards coil. Now, if you like air can suspension, go for it, doesn't get much better!


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

Im 245 naked and recently switched from a RC4 to a CCDBA. I would say the CCDBA is on par if not better than the RC4. And I havent noticed much difference in the small bump sensitivity. Mid stroke feels better. Over all the shock feels really plush and at this point Ive barely strayed from the stock tune. Im sure I could get it even better.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

CharacterZero said:


> DB air just came out, and has gone through the teething stage. I'd not wait for something else.
> 
> The only problem I have with 200lb on an air shock is that tradeoff between small bump compliance and bottom out, hence my leaning towards coil. Now, if you like air can suspension, go for it, doesn't get much better!


glad I waited!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

ehigh said:


> glad I waited!


Not sure I get whatcher sayin'...did you get one? Not get one? Didn't get one and now happy that you didn't because of the CCDB with the little switch? Or the new specialized specific ohlins?

Plenty of people running the CCDB just with the 5 adjustments for the past ...decade? And CCDBa for the past year, that one little switch is just a way of dumbing things down for riders that don't want to set it up right or take a tool out of the bag. Just because they did the switch better than others before doesn't mean that the switch is the best option for setup, they're really just feeding to the market of people that don't want to spend time bracketing and doing the correct setup, as the masses of the market won't do that, they want a glorified RP23.


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

CharacterZero said:


> Not sure I get whatcher sayin'...did you get one? Not get one? Didn't get one and now happy that you didn't because of the CCDB with the little switch? Or the new specialized specific ohlins?
> 
> Plenty of people running the CCDB just with the 5 adjustments for the past ...decade? And CCDBa for the past year, that one little switch is just a way of dumbing things down for riders that don't want to set it up right or take a tool out of the bag. Just because they did the switch better than others before doesn't mean that the switch is the best option for setup, they're really just feeding to the market of people that don't want to spend time bracketing and doing the correct setup, as the masses of the market won't do that, they want a glorified RP23.


+1 on this. CS is interesting but once the LS and HS is set up correctly on a DBAir I don't personally see the need for it.


----------



## rschroeder714 (Feb 23, 2012)

beefmagic said:


> +1 on this. CS is interesting but once the LS and HS is set up correctly on a DBAir I don't personally see the need for it.


Actually if you go to the website and compare tunes (they only have intense right now for the cs) the low speed rebound and compression are different than on the normal dba. Don't quote me on this but I'm pretty sure they are more on the plush side with the cs off than with the non cs.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

CharacterZero said:


> Not sure I get whatcher sayin'...did you get one? Not get one? Didn't get one and now happy that you didn't because of the CCDB with the little switch? Or the new specialized specific ohlins?
> 
> Plenty of people running the CCDB just with the 5 adjustments for the past ...decade? And CCDBa for the past year, that one little switch is just a way of dumbing things down for riders that don't want to set it up right or take a tool out of the bag. Just because they did the switch better than others before doesn't mean that the switch is the best option for setup, they're really just feeding to the market of people that don't want to spend time bracketing and doing the correct setup, as the masses of the market won't do that, they want a glorified RP23.


Really, I'm not interested in pulling a tool out of my bag if I can flip a switch. I do understand some of the differences in compression rate adjustments and adjusting the rate of flow of fluid through the rebound resistance valves. But I get it, I do know a few people who run a CCDBA an adjust it when they feel they need to. It's a preference. Call me lazy, I also run a remote control seatpost.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Right on, I hear ya. I suppose pulling a tool out for adjustment is one end of the spectrum, remote actuator mounted on the bars is another, and flipping a switch is somewhere in the middle.

Honestly, I think this is mainly driven by MFGs like Specialized that produce beaucoup bikes that require ease of set up for the masses. If you look at the new Specialized-Ohlins collaboration, HSC is a simple 3-step switch too. Specialized is very realistic that 90% of the riders are never going to actually try to set up the bikes when there are 5 variables. 

All the more reason to either spend your $$$ with Avalanche racing, or learn how to setup a CCDB. You'll get about the same ride either way! Luckily for me, there isn't a whole lot of difference in the trails I ride - techy up & down. We don't get the fireroad up & flow down that mountain states have.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

For those of you who converted to the CCDB is it a significant improvement over the Fox RP23? If yes, how so?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

LB412 said:


> For those of you who converted to the CCDB is it a significant improvement over the Fox RP23? If yes, how so?


More oil displacement, more adjustments, moar shimz. moar better.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Night and day diffence. What DH bike do you have? An RP23 on a DH bike?


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry about that. Searched CCDB... Thought I was in the shock and suspension forum


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

The CCDBair is better in every way, ime. Better small bump sensitivity, better mid-stroke support, better in the high speed chunk.
More composed and highly tuneable. That said, if you didn't want to spend a lot of $, I would just send the RP23 to Avalanche for a custom tune.


----------

